# Oil pressure solenoid stuck on code



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

This happened to me a while ago. I was sitting at a light and my car went into limp mode saying engine power reduced dropped it off at the dealer and it was the solenoid stuck open took them over a week to fix it and didn’t even give me a car for the time being. My dealer absolutely sucks


----------



## Dean555 (Aug 17, 2021)

Did any one fix or find out this problem I also have a 2017 Cruze same issue


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean555 said:


> Did any one fix or find out this problem I also have a 2017 Cruze same issue


I have a 2018 Hatchback that had this issue. I took it in to the dealer and they ended up changing it out in a couple days because they didn't have the part. Just a solenoid that went bad.


----------



## petrorxgal (8 mo ago)

Fireworks234 said:


> I have a 2018 Hatchback that had this issue. I took it in to the dealer and they ended up changing it out in a couple days because they didn't have the part. Just a solenoid that went bad.


I have this same issue 2018 Cruze hatch LT so bought the part and cannot find where it is on the engine. What did the dealer charge you ? I am waiting for them to call me with a quote. Thx.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

petrorxgal said:


> I have this same issue 2018 Cruze hatch LT so bought the part and cannot find where it is on the engine. What did the dealer charge you ? I am waiting for them to call me with a quote. Thx.


Luckily for me, mine was covered under warranty so I'm not sure what it would have cost. I wish I had more info to offer on that front for you.


----------



## petrorxgal (8 mo ago)

Fireworks234 said:


> Luckily for me, mine was covered under warranty so I'm not sure what it would have cost. I wish I had more info to offer on that front for you.


Thanks  he dealership just called and its actually on the right hand side of the engine, behind the starter motor, so mystery solved. they are also going to call back with a quote 
This is a great forum though


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Glad to hear they were able to get you that info. Good to know!


----------



## jacquelineaker10 (2 mo ago)

Mcgahakenneth said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze lt rs with the code that is saying oil pressure solenoid stuck on and while trying to start it at the same time you can hear a clicking noise in the engine department and it smells like wires are burning any help would be appreciated


I just paid $890 at the Chevrolet dealer. I was losing power just 2 months ago and now it's doing the same thing cutting off.jumping when I stop. Now they say it's the oil pressure solenoid sensor stuck on. They had to know that kept my car 2 days. Charge me for cv driver seat off track tune oil change etc. It was nothin wrong with my seats. I don't have more money to give them what can I do. Or where can go go and not get robbed . Warranty out. Still making payments.


----------

